# FOXPRO fx3 fooled the neighbor



## Don (Feb 28, 2010)

Saturday 03-06-10

Well, no one answered my original FOXPRO question of 2/28/10. I now realize it was pretty much of a beginner's question and I probably would not have responded either. So I'll tell you a funny story that just happened:

My FOXPRO FX3 arrived yesterday and I decided to give it a try about 30 minutes ago. Living in the country there are many critters around and hearing coyotes is fairly common. So, I punched-up the COYOTE LOCATOR (#4) and placed the caller about 15 feet from my barn while I stood just inside with a field of view of a ¼ mile down my treed pasture.

As I switched between the #4 and the number #13, the DSG COTTONTAIL, I noticed movement about 100 yards away in the trees along the creek. All this within the first 10 minutes so I'm thinking this new toy is mighty impressive. As I continued to watch the tree line my 26 year old neighbor (I am 70) came out on a low crouched trot carrying his .30-30 Winchester. He was moving between trees and trying to figure out just where those damned dogs were that were ripping that poor rabbit apart.

Anyway, I ran him around for 20 or 30 minutes all the time biting my tongue to keep from laughing out loud. Too damned funny! I finally muted the caller until he gave up and went home.

I have not confessed and do not intend to until I have a lot more fun with him. This is going to be a great and long summer. Maybe I'll fess-up over a beer at the 4th of July BBQ. Maybe not &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

Don


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

HAHAHA! You're a mean dude, Don! That poor guy!!


----------



## bayloryote (Feb 28, 2010)

That is too funny. I'm sure your neighbor will appreciate the humor if he is a hunter. Sounds like you already got your moneys worth.


----------



## yotefixer (Feb 28, 2010)

LOL thats a great story!! all i managed to call in today was a german shepard


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*LoL- thanks for the story! Thats too cool. My FX3 has fooled some neighbors a couple of times as well.*


----------



## Ben2fish (Mar 6, 2010)

Got body armor!


----------



## archeryfan (Feb 9, 2010)

try to get some video, this is real funny


----------



## tkortright (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah those foxpro's soud so real the first time i got mine and tried a howl outside my dad came running out to try to get me so we could go out and hun em'


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

If I was the neighbor I would have a hard time not punching you once you told me the truth. Poor dude......you are getting his hopes up. Did you tell him that he is actually hunting you yet?


----------



## Rile (Mar 9, 2010)

Good story. I think i would have to keep him on as string for a while longer too.


----------



## Don (Feb 28, 2010)

FOOLED THE NEIGHBOR &#8230; the plot thickens

A couple of days ago I harvested a nutria that was poking holes under the bank of my pond. My neighbor (who is really a 
good guy and I hope proves to be a good sport at some future date) is getting pretty serious about collecting a coyote.

So, I dropped the carcass off at his place and before I left he positioned the varmint atop a tall stump about 60 feet from 
his barn door, tying it down with baling twine.

Each evening he has been diligently waiting in ambush just inside his barn with his Mossberg slide action. Knowing his routine, I last night selected the FX3's coyote Challenge Howl (#5) and only played it for maybe 15 seconds. Two short calls with one pause in between. Immediately every canine in the county, most of them coyotes, joined the chorus. We must have dozens of them in this area. If I continue to add to his bait pile and stir up the yotes with an evening serenade he will probably get some shooting and that is really what it is all about.

I expect I am starting to sound like a FOXPRO salesman, which I am not. But I have to compliment those good folks on their very authentic sounds. And yes, Bayloryote, I already have my money's worth. What fun.

I probably will not yield to temptation but it sure would be a hoot to put my caller closer to his barn on some dark and stormy night 
and play about 20 seconds of number #23, the Mountain Lion In Heat. If you have not heard that one you should do so. Believe me 
it is one nasty sound that would surely require a change of linens &#8230;

"Mean dude, Don"


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Be careful Don, you might get shot at. You build up your neigbors excitement he might shoot towards sound and or movement. If your not hit your Foxpro could become ventalated.... Have Fun but think first.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

too funny!since we are talking about neighbors listen to this one.the neighbors 2 doors down have two girls that have 2 rabbits in a ground cage.the guy next to me has a dog.the next door neighbors dog was out in the field tossing around something in the air so he went to see what it was.it was one of the lil girls rabbits .he didnt know how he was going to explain it ,so this is what he decided to do.it was sunday , he took it from the dog ,cleaned it up ,snuck over there and put it back in the cage.in his words in a natural like pose.when they came back home i heard a bunch of comotion and i see the girls' father talking to my neighbor.well after awhile he comes over to me and tells me that unbeknown to him that rabbit died earlier in the week and the father buried it . now he is trying to figure out how in the hell it got back in the cage. i about pissed myself laughing.


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

thats too funny,but like mr.mike said be careful


----------



## greenie (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats some funny stuff ya got to take yer neighbor out for some real yot hunting after ya stop messin with him.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

All I can say is, Don, I'm glad I'm not your neighbor. But I do like your style. My neighbors would freek and call the cops who would eventually send a car over to cruise the neighborhood.


----------



## Girdham (Jan 29, 2010)

That is very funny! A friend of mine and I would do the same. Ok, so my friend has. Luckily he wasn't messing with me. He was using his Primos Power Dogg at a friends house. He got there before they did, set up the call and waited. When they pulled in; he played one of the howls. They came running in to get him (they don't yote hunt) so he could hear/ hunt them. I don't think he could control his laughter. I work 3rd shift with this friend. We have made it a habit to go outside at break time and try to call the local coyotes. Like I said, he has a power dogg. I have a foxpro spitfire. Anyway, I went out to call while eating my lunch. I started with a male interagation howl, followed by a female interagation. No response. I tried the siren locator. Again, no response. So I use the other locator (coyote locator) which is a serenade. I scared the geese off the pond next to my shop, so I thought I did. I turned the call off about 2 minutes after the serenade and set it in the truck. All of a sudden, the yote responded with a serenade of thier own... about 100 yards away. Just around the corner of the shop. I was so excited about it until I went back to work. I was remembering the first story along with my friend having the power dog. He knew I was going out to call, he could have easily gone to that side and responded with a serenade of his own. Luckily, he was too busy to try that. It would have been funny, but I'm glad it wasn't him.


----------



## Rile (Mar 9, 2010)

I am like Mr. Mike. Be careful and don't push it too hard. It would be bad to get shot playing a joke on your neighbor. Not saying i wouldn't do the same thing, I'd just hate to hear you got shot.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

A Ok....I am with everyones statements here...but " Mean Ol Don " try this one. B4 you let him in on your little/big joke, take and buy or make a yote decoy maybe even add reflector tacks for eyes if night shooting and place it out in the field where it is safe to shoot....invite your neighbor over and play your howler when he gets there...tell em to go grab his gun and well...you can take it from there....Gee...are you sure you sighted it in ??? If you really wanted to get creative....have pop up targets...ha ha

Brian


----------

